# Cabela's Brush Buster Waders



## Scott Adams (Jun 25, 2003)

Neoprene just doesn't cut it.
What has been YOUR experience with Brush busters?


----------



## Raymond Little (Aug 2, 2006)

Had the 1000 denier 17 years ago and they were very stiff to say the least. I would try them again if they had something more plyable say maybe 500 denier. The cordura is laminated on top of rubber so they still need to kept in climate control but are easily patched when you find a leak.


----------



## lizard55033 (Mar 10, 2008)

Wear a wader belt if you get them


----------



## Bill Stoune (Jul 18, 2011)

I remember in cold weather; by the time i got them on ,I would be exhausted. This was especially true when they were new. By the time they were broken in and became a little more flexable,they would start to leak.


----------



## Rick Hall (Jan 21, 2003)

Have you tried Cabela's neoprenes with "armor flex"? Thin enough to make me think it a marketing gimmick, but has proven mighty tough on my dog's vest. After five seasons, its unprotected top half is riddled with gouges, while the armor flex bottom half that's taking the real beating remains unmarked.


----------



## dritchie1 (Aug 2, 2011)

I bought a pair a couple years ago and wasn't satisfied. Went back to 5mm neoprene. They just aren't flexible and weren't comfortable to walk any distance in.


----------



## counciloak (Mar 26, 2008)

I have a pair but don't use them. They are super durable, but way too heavy, the crotch is too low to be practical to walk in, and offer no insulation. Cabelas also sells good quality neoprene waders that insulate you if you fall in, and will not sink you as esily. They are much easier to walk in too. I even judge in them when it is cold and wet outside.


----------



## Bnew17 (Nov 29, 2011)

my buddy has some and has no problems with them.


----------



## Marty Bullington (Dec 15, 2005)

Good waders but TOOOOOO HEAVY


----------



## WTRFWLR (Jan 22, 2012)

I have owned 2 pairs of these. My 1st pair was in the 90's and my 2nd pair was in 2002. They wear like iron. You will never puncture them. As with any waders dry rot will occur over time in the boots. I caution you that you must wear a belt at all times. They could fill up without if an accidental slip etc were to happen.

Thanks


----------



## John Lash (Sep 19, 2006)

My nephew had a pair of 1000 dernier years ago. He'd throw them in the truck after we were done and it would look like a person was still in them in the back on the way home.


----------

